# Are visas rejected for obesity



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I read this on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1071i.pdf: 


> Being overweight
> Being overweight in itself does not necessarily mean you will
> not meet the health requirement. If you are assessed as being
> obese, some exploration of related medical conditions (which
> ...


So if someone is overweight, has diabetes, has hypertension and arthritis will not be granted a PR ?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

You have all of them?
I don't know what happens then, but I know that obesity alone is not a problem at all.


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

This is from my reply to another such query:

"I have a high BMI and found out a few months back that I am diabetic. I declared my diabetes and the details of medication I am on. During the medicals, the doctor suggested that I take a creatinine test and ECG (both were normal). My BP was border line. Other than this, no other ailments.

As expected, my medicals were referred, but was cleared in 24 days. I was not asked for any other tests.

Hope this helps. Good luck!!"


I am not sure how it works if one is overweight and has diabetes, hypertension and arthritis. 



happybuddha said:


> I read this on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1071i.pdf:
> 
> 
> So if someone is overweight, has diabetes, has hypertension and arthritis will not be granted a PR ?


----------



## waerren (Jun 20, 2009)

I am obese and I got my visa. Hope for the best.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder how they determine obesity. Some races default to being over weight. Some races have real heavy bone weight.
I don't suffer from these diseases, I was asking for a friend who am encouraging to apply along with me. The bloke is 6'2 weighs 290lbs, has one kidney (not by birth), his numbers are always in control (I drive him to his nephrologist). Is on the onset of prediabetes (Glucose impairedness or whatever its called) and usually has joint pains. He went to one of the free medical camps and got an ecg just for the heck of it, and the ecg showed he already has had a heart attack !  Poor boy, I know.Close to being 30 years of age. But is a brilliant programmer and is undervalued IMHO. He pointed me to this from the au website, and I pointed this to y'all for a question 
So this guy doesn't stand a chance you say ? More so because you pay the visa fee before hand and if you fail medicals the money is gone. 
Does anyone know of anyone whose visa was refused due to medical history ? (other than of course HIV and TB, which am told is a sure dead bird)


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> I wonder how they determine obesity. Some races default to being over weight. Some races have real heavy bone weight.
> I don't suffer from these diseases, I was asking for a friend who am encouraging to apply along with me. The bloke is 6'2 weighs 290lbs, has one kidney (not by birth), his numbers are always in control (I drive him to his nephrologist). Is on the onset of prediabetes (Glucose impairedness or whatever its called) and usually has joint pains. He went to one of the free medical camps and got an ecg just for the heck of it, and the ecg showed he already has had a heart attack !  Poor boy, I know.Close to being 30 years of age. But is a brilliant programmer and is undervalued IMHO. He pointed me to this from the au website, and I pointed this to y'all for a question
> So this guy doesn't stand a chance you say ? More so because you pay the visa fee before hand and if you fail medicals the money is gone.
> Does anyone know of anyone whose visa was refused due to medical history ? (other than of course HIV and TB, which am told is a sure dead bird)


I don't think any of the forum members would know what weight would entail a failure of the medical. But I think the Australian immigration officer(doctor maybe?) that is evaluating the medical report when received has a set of standards. If a person maybe obese but has no other health issues, they probably will not be rejected. I don't know. But if a person is obese and walking even a small distance is difficult, the doctor evaluating this person will document this. However, if they do have other diseases or health issues, is that person taking medication to help control it? Or trying to eat a little healthier or doing some physical activity if they were not doing so before? A person can have all the diseases that you mentioned and will come out with normal readings if they are taking medications/eating healthy/physical activity to help. Now if they are not making attempts to help maintain their health, the blood test, xray, and physical examination by the doctor will by documented on the medical report.

Australia is concerned about the health of new immigrants due to the fact that they don't want to endanger their citizens with any diseases that you mentioned such as TB,etc. Also, since Australian citizens and permanent residents are entitled to some medical benefits under the medicare program, they have to evaluate people's health of new people migrating because this means costs to the medicare system.

I would recommend if your friend hasn't visited a doctor to help him/her with the diseases that you mentioned, he/she should do so now. Not only for the medical to apply for this visa, but for their own health. Medications, eating healthier, and physical activity can all help control the diseases that you mentioned - hypertension and diabetes. Not really sure about what is available for arthritis. If you do some research on the internet or even ask a doctor, obesity, heart disease, and diabetes have a link to each other. 

If your friend doesn't do anything to try to improve what he/she can do to control the higher than normal levels that these diseases cause, it will be up to the doctor evaluating him/her in your home country if he/she should pass the medicals. Then for the Australian immigration representative reviewing the information if he/she agrees according to their standards.

This is only my opinion on the matter. But I know many people that have the ability to do a yearly medical checkup with their doctor, all know about what the normal blood pressure, cholesterol levels,etc should be to help prevent other diseases so that no medications would be required. Of course, no one can predict with unexpected health situations that we often hear about even among the people that eat healthy or are physically active.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The Panel Doctors Instructions can also be quite instructive to read. They state: 



> *Body-Mass-Index (BMI):*
> *A-Grade:* Stable weight, or obesity without complications
> *B-grade:* Unexplained weight loss, or obesity with complications known or suspected. Provide details, relevant test results, and estimation of treatment needs.





> B-graded applicants with known or suspected complications of obesity should be *referred to a specialist physician* for further assessment. Complications may include hypertension, joint disease, cardiac disease and diabetes. The specialist’s assessment should address physical examination findings, the nature and *severity of complications*, general *mobility*, need for *surgery*, level of *independence *and expected *prognosis*.


As _jb12_ summed up so nicely, the severity of the condition will be taken into account when the visa decision is made. If you can work normally and your prognosis for the next five years is stable (no expensive surgeries etc. required) then you should be able to get a visa even with obesity. That said, looking after yourself is important. If the panel doctor advises you to lose weight - independent of the visa health requirements - you should start a treatment program. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Fantastic replies. Thank you. That sucker can keep physically running for the next 5 years as far as I know 
He does indeed take really good care of himself and is an active sportsman. But I think, as he says, hes just built that way. Either through diet or medication, all of his numbers are in check and control. So my question really is, if one has hypertension, is a diabetic and has arthritis and keeps the numbers in check (the blood report(s)), such a person will not be rejected, right ? 
I think am confused with whether one has to self declare the knowledge of any illnesses(ex. diabetes). So is a refusal based on the existence of the illness and not whether it is in check or no (BG levels in control) ?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Dear All..

Kindly give me your advice on my case..I have received the positve ACS assessment letter and now I am going for IELTS..For ACS also there is a lot of confusion for which I have already posted on the correct threads but in parallel to that I need your advice on my medical issues...I was diagnosed for TB in my teens around 1995 and then I went through the TB treatment for one year and after that my doctor told me that now I am free of TB and there is no more danger of it...Now I am working in U.A.E and last time when my Visa was renewed by my company it was stopped on medical grounds with X ray showing old scars on my chest which is the result of old inactive TB and then I had to give a undertaking that I will go for quarterly xrays..is there any one on this forum who had the TB before and got the visa or what are the chances for people like me..If it is sure that I will not get visa then at least I can save my money to be wasted..


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Dear All..
> 
> Kindly give me your advice on my case..I have received the positve ACS assessment letter and now I am going for IELTS..For ACS also there is a lot of confusion for which I have already posted on the correct threads but in parallel to that I need your advice on my medical issues...I was diagnosed for TB in my teens around 1995 and then I went through the TB treatment for one year and after that my doctor told me that now I am free of TB and there is no more danger of it...Now I am working in U.A.E and last time when my Visa was renewed by my company it was stopped on medical grounds with X ray showing old scars on my chest which is the result of old inactive TB and then I had to give a undertaking that I will go for quarterly xrays..is there any one on this forum who had the TB before and got the visa or what are the chances for people like me..If it is sure that I will not get visa then at least I can save my money to be wasted..


Based on immi.gov.au 's website link below, if you have an inactive TB, you will be required to sign an undertaking at the time of visa grant. If TB is found, it states that the person will not be granted a visa (if they are approved to get one) until the person has undergone treatment and has been declared to not have an active TB. Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement

I do know of someone that tried to get a visa to work in Saudia Arabia, She was denied of the visa due to the old scars showing in the x-ray as the result of previous TB. But I think Australia is different based on what is documented above in the web page.


----------



## joanalen (4 mo ago)

happybuddha said:


> Fantastic replies. Thank you. That sucker can keep physically running for the next 5 years as far as I know  He does indeed take really good care of himself and is an active sportsman. But I think, as he says, hes just built that way. Either through diet or medication, all of his numbers are in check and control. So my question really is, if one has hypertension, is a diabetic and has arthritis and keeps the numbers in check (the blood report(s)), such a person will not be rejected, right ? I think am confused with whether one has to self declare the knowledge of any illnesses(ex. diabetes). So is a refusal based on the existence of the illness and not whether it is in check or no (BG levels in control) ?


 Hi, Do you have any updates on this case? Did your friend get Visa? Please share if you can. I am in the same situation and really stressed.


----------



## joanalen (4 mo ago)

happybuddha said:


> Fantastic replies. Thank you. That sucker can keep physically running for the next 5 years as far as I know
> He does indeed take really good care of himself and is an active sportsman. But I think, as he says, hes just built that way. Either through diet or medication, all of his numbers are in check and control. So my question really is, if one has hypertension, is a diabetic and has arthritis and keeps the numbers in check (the blood report(s)), such a person will not be rejected, right ?
> I think am confused with whether one has to self declare the knowledge of any illnesses(ex. diabetes). So is a refusal based on the existence of the illness and not whether it is in check or no (BG levels in control) ?


Hi,

Do you have any updates on this case? Did your friend get the Visa? Please, share if you can. We are in the same situation.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This thread is almost 10 years old. You will not get a response. Consider creating your own post.


----------



## joanalen (4 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> This thread is almost 10 years old. You will not get a response. Consider creating your own post.


True, I did not notice that. Thank you so much for your reply


----------

